# A 10th villager? How does it work with moving in and out?



## Joyce (Jun 22, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how it exactly works with moving and new coming neighbours? It's just that I have 9 villagers already and an occupied campsite, and this morning I started the game and there is a spot reserved for Hans' house (ugh..). But nobody told me that they are leaving yet! I didn't even have a chance to go with the whole reset-thing to control where a house appears.. Gah.. So, how does it normally work? Will a neighbour tell you they're leaving, then the next day they are out and there will be a new reserved spot for a new neighbour the same day? I find this odd. 9 neighbours and a new spot reserved already? Come on, do I have to start with a new character every day then?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2013)

10 villagers is the maximum, so there will be no new spots until a villager moves out. The villagers will approach you and tell you the date they plan on moving out. You can tell them to stay or go(they won't always take your advice) Then when that day comes and goes, they will be out of your town and there will be an open space for a new villager. After a few days, that villager will select their spot and the cycle starts over again.


----------



## StiX (Jun 22, 2013)

10 villagers + tent? Or 9 Villagers + tent? Which one is it's maximum state?

- - - Post Merge - - -

10 villagers + tent? Or 9 Villagers + tent? Which one is it's maximum state?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2013)

10 villagers + tent.


----------



## Nami (Jun 22, 2013)

That's a bit odd, I thought you had to convince someone in the camp site to move In and be the 10th villager. A 10th one shouldn't just randomly appear.

It's normal to have 10 villagers plus a tent, they just won't move in. Doesn't sound like what you are saying though


----------



## maarowak (Jun 22, 2013)

Nami said:


> That's a bit odd, I thought you had to convince someone in the camp site to move In and be the 10th villager. A 10th one shouldn't just randomly appear.
> 
> It's normal to have 10 villagers plus a tent, they just won't move in. Doesn't sound like what you are saying though



Same. I bought the game on the 10th, time traveled quite a bit (back and forth a few days), and never had more than 9 villagers. (never asked anyone on the campsite to move in)


----------



## Retro Rider (Jun 22, 2013)

I love having a maximum of 10 villagers.

Lots of tasks and villagers to talk to :3


----------



## Mothership (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought the 10th villager could also come from a town you had visited? I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2013)

Nami said:


> That's a bit odd, I thought you had to convince someone in the camp site to move In and be the 10th villager. A 10th one shouldn't just randomly appear.
> 
> It's normal to have 10 villagers plus a tent, they just won't move in. Doesn't sound like what you are saying though



I was speaking from basically my way of playing. My 9th villager was somebody I asked to move in from the tent and I am still waiting on the 10th which will now be a random villager for me.


----------



## Joyce (Jun 22, 2013)

I've never time travelled and I never had a villager move in from a tent.. But still I'm getting my 10th villager tomorrow 'the normal way', though it's been a few days since the last (9th) villager moved in.

Thanks for the explanation Superpenguin!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2013)

Your 10th villager is most likely coming from somebody else's town then. You'll know once you talk to them.


----------



## Nami (Jun 22, 2013)

Actually.. My very first move in was from another town. Since then (And I do time travel) only 9 have been in my town including said move in. Not sure that quite counts as my 10th possible one, as if you do have room, a new villager appear within at least a weeks time. I hope a 10th won't randomly appear from another town, I'm already trying to rid myself of a couple still.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 22, 2013)

That's why I'm waiting until I have all the community projects I want or at least set up a placeholder before I make the campsite. Don't want to worry about a 10 villager messing something up.


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 22, 2013)

What I have noticed is when I 10 villagers, and then 1 moved out, you won't get a 10th one automatically until you convince another camper to move. So far, I convinced two campers to move in. However, if you have 10, one moves out, and then another one moves out, the 9th one automatically regenerates and a new villager will move in, but you still need a camper or a villager for another town to move in as your 10th. At least I'm my experience.


----------

